# SHENZHEN | COFCO Joy Plaza | 187m | 41 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc









【工程】AECOM将用“玻璃盒子”，堆砌180米的深圳中粮大悦广场_城市


东北——商务广场，双办公围合，塑造形象与吸引的入口商务广场;西南——休闲广场，由宿舍+商业+创意聚落围合形成休闲活动广场;西北——商业广场，营造有顶盖的商业入口广场。外街内市：裙房形成的街墙体系，尺度小…




www.sohu.com






喜讯 | 科源股份中标“深圳中粮大悦广场”幕墙工程-深圳市科源建设集团股份有限公司



Located in Futian district next to Huaqiang Cloud Industrial Park Tower, design by AECOM
Location coordinates: 22°33'59.20"N 114° 2'34.49"E














































15/04/22 by lj501387499


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

10/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------

